# Finally it is addressed.....



## DT4EMS (Jan 20, 2006)

I have been doing some teaching at the local Vo-Tech for the Paramedic program and covered the topics of "Well-Being of the Paramedic". I was amazed while preparing for the class that diet and exercise are covered VERY well in the latest Brady books. (The 5 book series).

I think this is awesome that it is covered now as part of the "Core" medic program.


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 21, 2006)

Good news as it is very important.


----------



## DT4EMS (Jan 21, 2006)

I was happy to see how well it was covered in the new program. It even goes so far as to teach "how to" read food labels.

Anybody else using the new Brady series in Medic class? It is really in-depth and it gives the student a lot more info than what they used to receive.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 21, 2006)

Sweet, I might go get the book just to read.


----------



## natrab (Feb 22, 2006)

My class using the new brady books here at ETS in Santa Cruz.  Nice part was we even had a class session (half day) dedicated to that chapter.  Good information as well as some good techniques.  It's really crucial when you're going to medic school and working full time since it's so easy to stress out and just hit up fast food inbetween work or school.


----------



## VinBin (Feb 22, 2006)

The question is...how long will it stay in the person's head?


----------



## fm_emt (Feb 22, 2006)

VinBin said:
			
		

> The question is...how long will it stay in the person's head?



Once the crew runs by a good donut shop, it's all over.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 22, 2006)

Dunkin Donuts, Peanut butter filled. <whacker shock>


----------

